# New shipment of fish ready for sale Saturday Aug., 22



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of fish ready for sale this Saturday August 22, at 10 am.

Some rare pair's of angels coming in.

Here's the list of whats coming in

COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME

*Chromis Blue-Green	Chromis viridis
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino)	Dascyllus trimaculatus
Damsel Blue	Chrysiptera cyanea
Dottyback Strawberry	Pseudochromis porphyreus
Clown Brown & White	Amphiprion sebae
Pilot Fish (Golden trev. (M)	Gnathonodon speciosus
Goby Citron Yellow	Gobiodon citrinus
Clown Black & White	Amphiprion clarkii
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasoma veliferum
Wrasse Six-Lined	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Wrasse Cleaner Labroides dimidiatus
Goatfish Yellow Parupeneus cyclostomus
Cardinal Spotted	Sphaeramia nematoptera
Cardinal Assorted Stripe Apogon cyanosoma
Wrasse Checkerboard (S/M)	Halichoeres hortulanus
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy	Cirrhilabrus rubripinnis
Pipefish Banded	Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus
File Orange Spotted	Oxymonacanthus longirostris
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoeres chrysus
Angel Rusty Centropyge ferrugatus
Trigger Clown (T)	Balistoides conspicillum
Fox Face (S)	Lo vulpinus
Clown Ocellaris (L/XL)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
File Leatherjacket	Acreichthys tomentosus
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L)	Acanthurus lineatus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropyge bispinosus
Angel Yellow Centropyge heraldi
Angel Bicolor Centropyge bicolor
Angel Singapore Chaetodontoplus mesoleucus
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts Plectorhinchus chaetodonoides
Scorpion Sailback (Ord.)	Taenianotustriacanthus(Brown)
Trigger Titan (S)	Balistoides viridescens
Blenny Mandarin Green) (XL)	Pterosynchiropus splendidus
Tang Naso Lipstic (S)	Naso lituratus
Tang Unicorn (M) Naso unicornis
Trigger Titan (M)	Balistoides viridescens
Fox Face (M)	Lo vulpinus
Angel Banded Pomacentropyge multifasciatus
Angel Gray Poma (Adult)	Chaetodontoplus melanosoma
Moorish Idol	Zanclus canescens
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurus japonicus
Angel Watanabe (Fem) (M/L)	Genicanthus watanabei 
Angel Mask Swallow (Fem)	Genicanthus semisfasciatus 
Puffer Dogface Arothron nigropunctatus
Snapper Red Emperor (M)	Lutjanus sebae
Grouper Miniatus (S/M)	Cephalopholis miniatus
Lionfish Black Volitan Pterois volitans
Tang Grey Tail Ring (M)	Acanthurus Blochii
Harlequin Tusk (S/M)	Lienardella fasciata
Trigger Clown (S)	Balistoides conspicillum
Angel Emperor (baby)	Pomacanthus emperator 
Angel Regal (S/M)	Pygoplites diacanthus
Trigger Clown (M/M/L)	Balistoides conspicillum
Clown Saddle Back (M/L)	Amphiprion polymnus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprion melanopus
Hogfish Diana (Adult)	Bodianus diana 
File Redtail	Pervagor janthinosoma
Angel Lamarck (S)	Genicanthus lamarck
Clown Maroon (M)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Wrasse Brownbird	Gomphosus varius
Angel Mask Swallow (Male)	Genicanthus semisfasciatus 
Angel Watanabe (Male)	Genicanthus watanabei 
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Hawkfish Long Nose (M/L)	Oxycirrhites typus
Anthias Blue Eye (Female)	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Anthias Randall (Male)	Pseudanthias randalli
Fox Face (S)	Lo vulpinus
Anthias Green (Huchtii) Pseudanthias huchtii
Wrasse Royal Flasher	Paracheilnus cynaeus
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valenciennea puellaris
Goby Firefish Nemateleotris magnifica
Goby Purple Fire (M/L)	Nemateleotris decora
Dottyback Diadema	Pseudochromis diadema
Anthias Red B. Inermis	Plectranthias inermis
Anthias Randall (Female)	Pseudanthias randalli
Scallops Flame	Limaria fragilis
Wrasse Pyle Cirrhilabrus Pyle
Wrasse Redtail Fairy (Fem)	Cirrhilabrus rubimarginatus
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose Forcipiger flavissimus
Heniochus Hi Fin (M/L)	Heniochus chrysostomus
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)	Acanthurus pyroferus
Angel Bicolor Centropyge bicolor
Starfish Sand	Alpheus bellulus
Sea Hare Slugs	Dorabillia auricularia
Pipefish Red Manybanded	Doryrhamphus multiannulatus
Anemone Long Tentacle Radianthus malu
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Clown Black Percula (M/L)	Amphiprion latezonatus
Harlequin Tusk (T)	Lienardella fasciata
Anemone Bubble Asst.	Entacmaca quadricolor
Clown Ocellaris (L/XL)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Wrasse Checkerboard (S/M)	Halichoeres hortulanus*


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/Aug 22 2015 Fish Shipment?sort=3&page=1


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

when you goin to have a sale


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a great selection of fish in stock.


We have instore sales, what were you looking for?


----------

